# Crime down, less emigrating? Help me unravel this article.



## vegasboy (Apr 28, 2010)

Can someone help me unravel this article? (I haven't had my morning coffee yet) :confused2:

It's heading says "Crime down, say SA business owners", but the article ends with "Recent crime statistics showed that SA recorded 2,1-million cases of “serious” crime with increases of 41% in business robberies, 27% in home robberies, 5% in car hijackings and 15,4% in truck hijackings"
Espresso business magazine - brought to you by Standard Bank What am I missing?


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

vegasboy said:


> Can someone help me unravel this article? (I haven't had my morning coffee yet) :confused2:
> 
> It's heading says "Crime down, say SA business owners", but the article ends with "Recent crime statistics showed that SA recorded 2,1-million cases of “serious” crime with increases of 41% in business robberies, 27% in home robberies, 5% in car hijackings and 15,4% in truck hijackings"
> Espresso business magazine - brought to you by Standard Bank What am I missing?


LOL, must have meant between the hours of 6 and 7 in the morning.....


----------

